# Baby Advice Please



## miss (May 9, 2010)

I wondered if anyone could help me out. I have arrived in cairo a few days ago with my 11 month old baby and have a lovely place in Zamalek. However the windows aren't sealed (very old fittings -can't change them) and everyday my crawling baby has hands and feet black with dust. Is this what it is like??
Our cleaner cleans the floor everyday, with what I have now realised is chlorox. I am dubious about using bleach on the floor when my bay is crawling around -can't be good for them. can anyone recommend and tips to keep the air clean in our flat (there are air purifiers but can't really tell if they work or not). Also can anyone tell me what they use to keep the floors clean other than bleach? Thanks xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Yes this is Cairo.. you will constantly have this black soot in your apartment regardless of what you do. Clorex is the bleach used and I don't think that using it to clean your floor will do your baby harm, the pollution is more harmful!

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

why can't your floor be cleaned by "General"?


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't live in Cairo but 6th October even with windows that are pretty well sealed we get a ton of sand in the house. We even strive to practice the rule of leaving the shoes by the door. As I have seen it is an up hill battle to fight dust and dirt in egypt. I can only suggest to you to try and find weather stripping to help seal your windows and doors better. We found some at Dary that was like a strip of foam with sticky tape on it. If a gap is really large you can put two layers. You could use detol (Ick I hate the smell) or there are other general cleaners like Pinesol that you mix a little in the bucket of water to wash your floors. 
We were given the tip to rinse the baby down at every diaper change. It saves on wipes. It also got her used to washing her hands every time she went potty. She was so used to washing her hands at every diaper change that when she was potty training that was not on the list of things need to learn.


----------



## miss (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Tinytraveler -could you please tell me where Dary is? Very new here and not sure where to go.


----------



## miss (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply -is "General" considered better/safer for babies?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

it is a normal all purpose cleaner, it doesn't contain bleach ( from the packing: main ingredients: ionic surfactants 5-15%, perfume and preserving agents 2 dye) made by Henkel


----------



## Sunny24 (Jun 13, 2010)

miss said:


> Thanks for your reply -is "General" considered better/safer for babies?


I'm mum to be - I'm convinced General is the safest thing I could find here - I'm bit obsessed with cleaning and feel disgusted about everything unclean. General does the job, the lavender one I'm using doesn't have any strong smell and doesn't burn the skin if it accidentally splash. I'm allergic, but don't have any problem with using it. Using bleach is very common here, but as everyone knows if its used in high concentration indoor without opening windows and you're around, your breathing ways can get irritated, you can experience headaches, red eyes or even vomiting. Its kind of acid. I would be afraid to use it in places with babies where they crawl as they put their hands to their mouth or what they find on the floor, or even to lick the floor and then they taste the chemicals - I know it might only have "only 1% of germs" left on the floor, but still...


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Rather than just letting our childern crawl sit and play on the dirty/dusty cold tile floors we puchased foam squares(600 x600mm) that join together, they come in lots of designs from Winny the Pooh, Mickey mouse to numbers and alphabet. Most toy/childern shops have them and they are cheap. We covered the area of the tiles in the foam tiles and it made a great childerns area.


----------

